
Bill before Icelandic Parliament to grant Edward Snowden citizenship - avar
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.althingi.is%2Faltext%2F142%2Fs%2F0078.html&act=url
======
kunai
It's relieving that Iceland is the only country with any balls left for civil
liberty, and all those that complained about the NSA spying but then refused
Snowden asylum should be _ashamed_ of their actions. It's an international
embarrassment. Also quite ironic this happens on the Fourth.

As I type this, I breathe an immense sigh of relief. It's odd that Snowden, a
man I hardly know, influences me that much. It's the feeling I get when I
think of the founding fathers and their sacrifice and how it paid off after a
long and difficult struggle.

I don't know if it will pay off for the United States, but bravo to Snowden
for standing up and doing something apart from signing online "petitions."

~~~
arethuza
How likely is this to be passed?

I would imagine that there will be a fair amount of influence exerted in the
direction of Reykjavik to make sure this doesn't pass.

Actually, it would be fascinating to see the records of the incoming calls to
the leaders of the Icelandic government - I wonder who could help with that?
;-)

~~~
hugi
There's zero chance this will pass.

We currently have a right wing majority in parliament in Iceland, and they're
not keen on issues of civil liberty. Head of one of the ruling parties said
last week that "Snowden is going to go to the back of the citizenship line
like everyone else". Sorry.

~~~
malandrew
What they could do is send out a letter to all the people at the front of the
citizenship line and ask if anyone is willing to trade places with him. If I
were waiting at the front of the line I would gladly switch places with him.
I'm sure they can find someone.

------
noarchy
Iceland also granted citizenship to the late chess great Bobby Fischer, when
he was on the verge of being deported to the US, from Japan.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Fischer#Asylum_in_Iceland](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Fischer#Asylum_in_Iceland)

~~~
deong
Yeah, but Fischer was wanted for playing chess in Yugoslavia and generally
being an ass. Accepting Snowden is whole new level of shit-storm for whatever
country does it.

I've been living in Iceland for about three years, and there's no way they're
taking him.

------
oldmanjoe
It surely cannot be good legislative practice to make laws solely for one
person, even if it seems to be the right thing at the time. In general it is
thought to be good practice that a law should address a particular form of
behavior rather than a specific individual or group.

Although Congress has in the past passed laws for individuals, such as when
Congress passed a law in 1963 making Winston Churchill an honorary American
citizen (
[http://www.winstonchurchill.org/learn/biography/redux/church...](http://www.winstonchurchill.org/learn/biography/redux/churchill-
honored-with-us-citizenship) ).

This use of legislation in the UK was also in effect from 1300-1800 and called
a bill of attainder.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_of_attainder](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_of_attainder)

~~~
arnarbi
In Iceland, citizenship can only be granted by passing a new law in the
parliament.

Normally citizenships are granted in batches with similar bills, after the
receivers pass the normal qualifying process carried out by the immigration
authorities.

~~~
oldmanjoe
Thats really interesting, thanks!

------
ck2
Is it Iceland or Greenland that has energy independence? That gives them some
economic power.

I'd like to visit there someday, that is if the US doesn't stop allowing
people to visit there like Cuba.

~~~
Quarrelsome
We still have no gasoline though and the cars/boats/planes are not electric.
We have a lot of free energy in regards to heating, hot water and electricity
only. Nor can we easily export that energy without large advances in the field
of superconductors being so far from mainland Europe.

~~~
ck2
Don't you have hydrogen "gas" stations?

Wikipedia says they are aiming for 2050 energy independence.

That would be incredible.

~~~
Quarrelsome
Well its not like there are many vehicles that support the fuel. As far as I'm
aware there are only two electric "pumps" available in the entire country.
We're still very much based on the technology of gasoline. 2050 perhaps, but
its still a long way off.

------
runarberg
When is it being voted on? Are people going to gather around Alþingi? Has
anyone planed anything to push the MP on letting this through?

------
linohh
Way to go. I wonder why none of the south american countries offered him
citizenship and a passport, maybe even a diplomatic one (it won't give him
immunity, but will help with travel arrangements)

------
znowi
Surprisingly, tiny Iceland is the only country in Europe daring to question
American might.

~~~
btilly
I question the "in Europe" bit.

Iceland is closer to the halfway line between mainland Europe and North
America than it is to Europe. Geologically it is squarely in the middle, being
built on the mid-Atlantic ridge. The nearest larger piece of land is
Greenland, which is on the North America continental plate.

These facts matter. Iceland is used to being very far from everyone, and able
to set its own rules. Because who is going to bother trying to invade?

~~~
Quarrelsome
Ahem. Iceland is a very strategic location in the centre of the Atlantic sea,
a good place for Arctic circle expeditions and a half-way stop to Europe.
During WW2 it was used as an outpost for supply deliveries to the USSR.
Therefore invading Iceland would be a good call for any large force for
strategic purposes.

I think you might also underestimate the influence both Europe and the US are
able to place upon it. "Able to set its own rules" is probably a bit of an
exaggeration that I would guess is derived from the awful journalism that has
recently suggested that Iceland have done "great things" (jail bankers, bail
out its own mortgage holders) when the journalism is infact mostly incorrect.

Iceland is really not _that_ different from Europe/US.

~~~
btilly
None of what you say indicates that Iceland is actually in Europe.

Yes, you're right that it is a convenient waypost between the North America
and Europe. But the key point here is _between_.

You are also right that there is the ability to put pressure on Iceland from
lots of places, including the USA and Europe. However compare how much
independence Iceland feels with European countries of the same size. In
population it is in the middle of Luxembourg, Malta, Jersey and the Isle of
Man. Which of those is even remotely comparable?

~~~
saraid216
Iceland was a member of the EEA and is a candidate member for the EU.

------
vladd
The degree of US's actions for catching Snowden (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5982842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5982842)
) despite previous statements of Obama suggesting otherwise is puzzling.

I hope the law gets passed.

------
bdcravens
Looking at the bill, I see that he just had his 30th birthday a couple of
weeks ago. Happy Birthday Edward! 30th is sort of a big deal (or depressing to
some) - I'm sure he was 20 he didn't expect to be "celebrating" his 30th this
way.

------
hlynur
Just before adjourning parliament, a vote was cast to put the bill before a
parliament committee to be discussed further. The vote was defeated 24 to 33,
5 didn't vote and one was absent. Seems like this door has closed.

Can't find news articles on this, except this piece
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=is&tl=en&js=n&prev=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=is&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dv.is%2Ffrettir%2F2013%2F7%2F4%2Fmeira-
kjarkleysid-og-aumingjadomur%2F)

------
mililani
Iceland seems like a pretty good place to me. Minus the freezing and harsh
winters, and the lack of sun. From all that I hear about it, it seems like a
good place to expatriate to. Any thoughts on this?

~~~
deong
I'm an American living in Iceland for about three years now. I like it here --
it's nice. But if you get your "facts" from the foreign press, you'll be
sorely disappointed. It's not some sort of wonderland where the people took
back the country from the bankers and wrote a new constitution on Facebook.

Also, the winters aren't that cold.

------
orng
I applaud the initiative but if this bill passes, what are the chances that we
won't cave in and hand Snowden over as soon as the US start applying some
_real_ pressure?

------
joshuak
I love iceland. You guys rock.

Even if it's only for the effort.

------
brianbreslin
Are icelandic parliamentary bills typically that short?

~~~
dalke
Change the URL from
[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0078.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0078.html)
to
[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0076.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0076.html)
,
[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0075.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0075.html),
[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0073.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0073.html),
[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0025.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0025.html)
, and so on, then judge for yourself.

Most of the ones I saw were short.

However, take that last one as an example. It's a committee report, saying
"The majority suggests that the bill will be passed unchanged."

Here's a longer one:
[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0015.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0015.html)
. "Bill amending Act no. 74/2012 on fishing fees."

Next question - how long are they in other governments? For example, the
recent US "Freedom to Fish" [in the 'waters downstream of a dam'] Act is only
two pages.

~~~
arnarbi
All of you links but the last one are to committee comments on bills, not the
bills themselves. Here are some bills discussed in the past days:

[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0067.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0067.html)

[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0046.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0046.html)

[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0040.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0040.html)

[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0020.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0020.html)

[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0007.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0007.html)

[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0006.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0006.html)

[http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0005.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/142/s/0005.html)

------
Bro_Merch
AImll

